# Tips for New EMT-Bs



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

1st post.
I'm in the second have of EMT-Basic school in Santa Clara County, California. I was wondering what tips you experienced EMTs and Paramedics have for students or fresh out of school EMT-B's.

Areas to really concentrate studies on, things to do/not do to prevent annoying our partners, tips on clinical rotations in hospitals, real life skills not taught in the class? Or maybe just mistakes you made yourself!



Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyM83_@Oct 11 2005, 08:30 PM
> * Or maybe just mistakes you made yourself!
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT?!?!  You think..WE...the creme de le creme would make a mistake?!?!?!  Thats it...50 lashings with a wet spaghetti noodle for you!!

Oh and WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!  We are glad your here.

Really though...mistakes...hmm...You mean like being so hyped up about your first really nasty trauma you leave the NRB attached to the main O2 tank in the ambulance when you arrive at the hospital, and as you wheel the Pt out they only get hung "a little" before you realize what happened.  Or how about throwing a piece of equipment through the glass in the back of the unit.  Or forgetting your in reverse and stepping on the gas.  Or thinking your dealing with one patient and when you ask her if she has been doing any better since she jumped off the bridge, and hearing her reply "That wasn't me, that was my twin sister"....

Can anybody relate to any of these??


----------



## emtI (Oct 11, 2005)

Tips?  Here's one.  Take a couple deep breaths before you start talking on the radio to give your patient report, and talk slow.  If you think you are talking too slow, it's usually just right.  

I have heard a couple of our new EMT's giving pt reports so fast they sound like they are in a foreign language.  If the ER can't understand your report, it takes twice as long if you have to repeat it.

Good luck with the rest of your class.


----------



## trauma1534 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello, and it is great that you have asked for advice.  I am shift leader at my volunteer squad and I seem to get fresh new emts on my shift.  I am also paid with two agencies and I see alot of fresh emts.  If I may, here are a few tips.

1.)  Always admit when you don't know something.  When asked to take a set of vitals and you are unsure of your B/P reading, just say so... don't just make one up to try to impress your partner (they can read through it anyway!)  Plus, I have been doing this for 11 years now, and sometimes I still don't hear a B/P perfectly... it never hurts when you are not sure to get a second opinion.

2.)  ALWAYS remember, PATIENT FIRST!  If someone on the scene offends you, or does something you don't agree with, DO NOT argue in front of the patient... save it until after the call and away from everyone else.

3.)  Every chance you get, get in and get your hands dirty.  Take that blood pressure, listen to those lungs, interview that patient.  Learn to be agressive.  Your partner will not let you screw up.  They are there to help you, not intemidate you.

4.)  The only stupid question is the one not asked.  If you are not sure about something, or you are on a call and want to know more about the condition you are dealing with, if the AIC is not busy asking the patient questions, by all means, ask what you want, as long as it is appropriat in front of the patient.

5.)  If any provider tries to intimidate you or put you down or blow you off because you are new, go to the next rank person over them.  This is a time for you to learn, and not the time for that other BS.   :angry: 

6.)  Help clean the truck after a call.  Don't just twiddle your thumbs.   :blink: 

7.)  When doing your ER rotation for class, find a nurse that is EMS friendly and learn all you can from her.  

8.)  Learn from your mistakes.  :unsure: 

9.)  Good luck and most of all, relax!  B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 12, 2005)

First of all, welcome (both of you) to our own little corner of dysfunction.

There's been some good advice given, and I only have one thing to add....


*REMEMBER WHO'S HAVING THE EMERGENCY!*


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 12, 2005)

Anthony & Trauma,

   Welcome!    

Anthony, my tip:  memorize all thats posted above (well, you don't have to memorize Princesses shpeel, but those thing do happen so take them in). You'll do just fine. Relaxing is the key and that will take a while to do.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Oct 12 2005, 04:13 AM
> * (well, you don't have to memorize Princesses shpeel, but those thing do happen so take them in). *


 HEY!!!!  Now your talking about me like I am Jon     



Seriously Anthony...If you can remember what FFEMT said, you will go very far.  It doesn't matter if it is the 3 a.m. toe pain for 6 weeks but tonights its worse call or the any time Cardiac Arrest, remember YOU are the one with the training.  Your there to help.  Its their (the patients or families) Emergency, there is no need for you to spaz out with them.  

Trust me, once you get all hyper on scene, your ability to function adequately will diminish in accordance with how excited you are.

Also keep in mind, when the crappola really starts to fly and you suddenly forget everything you are supposed to know....take a step back, take a deep breath, reach way back deep in your memory and remember the basics.  Just like Kindergarden, EMS all begins with the ABC's.  Without that basic fundamental, you have nothing.

Good luck.  You'll do great.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 12, 2005)

As Princess said, always remember your ABC's.  

And check out the signatures here.  While funny, the usually provide good advice.

"If it's wet and sticky and not yours, leave it alone."  (Remember BSI)

"Air goes in and out, blood goes round and round.  Any variation of this is a bad thing." (Again, ABC).  

And remember this, as morbid as it sounds.  If you do something that kills the patient, you know what to do... CPR.    

Chimp


----------



## ndilley (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm also a new emt for a county service these tips are great guys thanks...


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2005)

these are all great tips, here are a few more:

1. Utilize your MDT.

2. Buy a "good" stethascope

3. Always bring your own "good" stethascope with you

4. Always have a spare stethascope for when you lose your "good one"

5. Remember the Boy Scout motto.... "Be Prepared." That overdose could be a code. That "sick person, BLS" can easily be a code, and the "Injured person, BLS" can be suffering from high-velocity lead poisioning.

6. I must reinforce this.... always ask if you don't know, and say if you aren't sure.


Welcome, all, and hope to hear from you more

`Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 12, 2005)

1. Welcome

2. Don't feed Jon

3. Don't spend more than 30 bucks on any stethoscope, they are only as good as the person using it

4. Vicks VapoRub.. Get some, make sure it isn't the odorless and greaseless kind.. You'll need this for the smelly calls.

5. If it's cut wide open, muscle, etc. is hanging out, and it's not bleeding... Check for a pulse.

6. If they are dead, and look like they should stay that way, don't try to change that.. They'll end up a vegetable for the next 50 years, and outlive their entire family - who will be broke and heart broken.

7. When in doubt, lay em out.. If you think they should be boarded... Put em on a board. Never hurts to be prepared.

8. Never buy anything from Galls

9. If someone has a disease that you know of, and someone else can get.. Put a bright colorful bandaid on their left index finger. Universal "Put some damn gloves on" sign.

10. Don't become a whacker or a Paragod.


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go see a drum corps show this summer. you're lucky to live in the home of the Santa Clara Vanguard. A very highly respected corps. Check it out.

(sorry shameless 'hobby plug' since you're from the home of my fave corps)


----------



## Margaritaville (Oct 12, 2005)

Be honest, honest and more honest about what you do and don't know.

I have gone over more than one ambulance with a new provider who says "oh i already know that." When I need them to do whatever it is and they look at me and say "huh", I really want to choke them out!!!!

Also, learn good documentation. Believe it or not - good documentation is way more important than anyone realizes. There have been days that I have reviewed reports and just felt like handing the providers a set of crayons and say "have at it". Your QA/QI people will appreciate good documentation immensly. B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 12 2005, 02:57 AM
> * Also keep in mind, when the crappola really starts to fly and you suddenly forget everything you are supposed to know....take a step back, take a deep breath, reach way back deep in your memory and remember the basics.  Just like Kindergarden, EMS all begins with the ABC's.  Without that basic fundamental, you have nothing.
> 
> *


 When the crap really hits the fan, and you forget everything else, remember this:

Your ambulance has wheels.....USE THEM!

High flow diesel is second only to high flow O2.


----------



## ipscscott (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 12 2005, 05:19 AM
> *And remember this, as morbid as it sounds. If you do something that kills the patient, you know what to do... CPR.
> *


Hey, that's good. Makes the whole thing seem a lot less stressful, doesn't it?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ipscscott+Oct 12 2005, 05:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ipscscott @ Oct 12 2005, 05:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Oct 12 2005, 05:19 AM
> *And remember this, as morbid as it sounds.  If you do something that kills the patient, you know what to do... CPR.
> *


Hey, that's good. Makes the whole thing seem a lot less stressful, doesn't it?   [/b][/quote]
 If you really kill a patient...

Start to act like you've cracked, talk about calls like the haunt you and claim PTSD...

My supervisor told a rookie that once.


----------



## trauma1534 (Oct 12, 2005)

I almost forgot the most important tip to cya, DOCUMENT... DOCUMENT...DOCUMENT... DOCUMENT,  and when you think you have documented enough, DOCUMENT even more.


----------



## coloradoemt (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodNGlory02_@Oct 12 2005, 03:25 PM
> * Go see a drum corps show this summer. you're lucky to live in the home of the Santa Clara Vanguard. A very highly respected corps. Check it out.
> 
> (sorry shameless 'hobby plug' since you're from the home of my fave corps)  *


I will agree but look for the Phantom Regiment....  

The only subject not covered so far has been driving. It is still not your emergency even when you are driving. A smooth ride is absolutely neccesary to assure those in the back can get their job done. Smooth, slow cornering, smooth stops, smooth, slow starts. Plan way ahead what you are going to do at intersections. Plan way ahead at all times for that matter. Always assume those in front of you are complete idiots. Keep your following distance and always leave yourself an out. If you need to make a "hard stop" holler to the back so they can grab a hold of something. 

I firmly believe that you can be the best EMT in the world, but if you cannot drive you are not worth spit. I have heard many stories where a tube was missed due to a driver error etc. I have also witnessed what happens when an EMT cannot drive and word gets around. Paramedic brought an EMT back to our ops center and refused to go out with him again. Word got around and now hes gone, couldn't keep a partner.

Good luck and welcome!!


----------



## emtI (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Oct 13 2005, 10:03 AM
> *The only subject not covered so far has been driving. It is still not your emergency even when you are driving. A smooth ride is absolutely neccesary to assure those in the back can get their job done. Smooth, slow cornering, smooth stops, smooth, slow starts. Plan way ahead what you are going to do at intersections. Plan way ahead at all times for that matter. Always assume those in front of you are complete idiots. Keep your following distance and always leave yourself an out. If you need to make a "hard stop" holler to the back so they can grab a hold of something.
> 
> I firmly believe that you can be the best EMT in the world, but if you cannot drive you are not worth spit. *



AMEN!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtI+Oct 13 2005, 12:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtI @ Oct 13 2005, 12:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-coloradoemt_@Oct 13 2005, 10:03 AM
> *The only subject not covered so far has been driving. It is still not your emergency even when you are driving. A smooth ride is absolutely neccesary to assure those in the back can get their job done. Smooth, slow cornering, smooth stops, smooth, slow starts. Plan way ahead what you are going to do at intersections. Plan way ahead at all times for that matter. Always assume those in front of you are complete idiots. Keep your following distance and always leave yourself an out. If you need to make a "hard stop" holler to the back so they can grab a hold of something.
> 
> I firmly believe that you can be the best EMT in the world, but if you cannot drive you are not worth spit. *



AMEN!!! [/b][/quote]
 Absolutely, Great Point!  too many people forget about this part and it's the most important one!


----------



## Jon (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trauma1534_@Oct 12 2005, 08:22 PM
> * I almost forgot the most important tip to cya, DOCUMENT... DOCUMENT...DOCUMENT... DOCUMENT,  and when you think you have documented enough, DOCUMENT even more.  *


 the continuation..... CYA, CYA, CYA....

Jon


----------



## grandpa_newby_EMT (Oct 19, 2005)

These are great tips, thanks. Hi, Anthony. I'm also in the Santa Clara Valley (Gilroy). I start my EMT-B training in 2 months; good luck to you.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 22, 2005)

coloradoemt & trauma1534 hit 2 VERY IMPORTANT matters here. AMEN to both! I have always told our new Emts that "you always have to document everything, because just 1 day it may all come back to haunt you in court" (Been there 5x myself) & the Driving aspect of it, what you do up front, they feel more in the back.

We had a MVA call here a few weeks back, (single MVA, rolled in a ditch, Driver ejected) upon crew & unit arrival, it was stated about a car seat being found inside the vehicle & the Pt was asked about it, answer was "He was the only one in the vehicle" (Thank goodness). Anyhow, upon our arrival, there was a lady holding CSpine & claiming she was a Medic from further down state. Anyhow, no one asked her afterwards for ID or numbers, but it was documented, along with the make/model of the vehicle, color, plate & registration also.  Sounds rather stupid as 1 of our new Emts told me later that morning as we were doing the tripsheet to put all that in there. I waited until about an hour or so later, and asked him what color was the vehicle? He didnt know at all. I explained "Now, you see why I put it in the tripsheet, it is to CYA, especially mine." 

Little details help out quite a bit.


----------



## Stevo (Oct 22, 2005)

> *Little details help out quite a bit.*



Sure, and they can work _for you_ as well as _against you_ in court...

~S~


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Oct 22 2005, 09:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 So very true,,but so far each time I have been to court it has helped. (Most were criminal cases IE: Homie shot Da'Jibber type)


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 4, 2005)

?"Don't spend more than 30 bucks on any stethoscope, they are only as good as the person using it"?

Not true at all, yes you have to relax and listen, but the $100 Littman is really $100 dollars good! The Pediatric one in our ped's bag was useless on an infant call, but that littman made everything as clear as can be!

Our hick volunteer FD's ambulance has 4 on it, and we just finally got a $150 GlassMaster saw after years of begging. ($400 in stethoscopes were easier to get than a GlassMaster for our rescue engine)


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422_@Nov 4 2005, 01:44 PM
> * ?"Don't spend more than 30 bucks on any stethoscope, they are only as good as the person using it"?
> 
> Not true at all, yes you have to relax and listen, but the $100 Littman is really $100 dollars good! The Pediatric one in our ped's bag was useless on an infant call, but that littman made everything as clear as can be!
> ...


 You must run with my fire Co!

Same thing.... I pushed for 2 years to get a glasmaster on our rescue and rescue-engine. Ww have 1 littman clasic in the rig, 1 in the house bag, and 1 in each of 2 trauma bags, as well as 1 in each of 3 ambulance officer's cars.

but the "window kit" on the rescue was an old J-hook thing and a few other tools.

Jon


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 7, 2005)

Like an axe, that was our window kit- to be fair, one of the members donated a punch to the engine and the ambulance has had a punch for a while (before my time). Departments are funny sometimes, we have an awesome hydraulic extrication cutter/spreader/ram set, but a member had to go and purchase a 2 1/2" nozzle on their own to have one for the engine. 

The business of saving lives is too often awarded to the lowest bidder, and you are hard pressed to convince frugal people that something would be good to have until someone is hurt or killed or a call is blown because you dont have the right stuff.


----------



## Kylejb2663 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys,

New to this discussion group. The advice/tips are excellent.

I also just joined a Volunteer Ambulance Corp and I start my EMT-B training in January. So for now, I am an observer, but I figure its the best way to get experience so I can hopefully learn some stuff from other EMTs and be knowledgeable in my EMT-B Class. It should give me a good headstart though.

I look foward to many more posts though!!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to EMTLife.com!!  Where are you from?


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome Kyle!    

You came to the right place, you'll get a lot of great info from this group, there is a lot of varied experience among all of us. Good luck in EMT-B class, how do you like it, and like Chimpie asked, Where ya from?

Hope to see you stick around.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## ResTech (Dec 8, 2005)

I have to disagree with the stethoscope comment.. it is more of the user then it is the scope being used.


----------



## Kylejb2663 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey 

Sorry it took me so long to respond back.

I am from Schenectady, NY but I volunteer at Duanesburg Ambualance.

I have not started my EMT class yet, I start that in January, but I have received all the textbooks for the class. I have been looking over them and reading, hoping I can get a little ahead and know a good amount when I start the class from Volunteering and the textbooks.

I am always up for advice so if you have any just lay it on the table. I can also accept criticism, so you can lay that out on the table too.... lol

I see that some of the conversations can get a little heated between ALS and BLS.....!


----------



## PhillyMedic (Dec 9, 2005)

here's a tip, ASSESSMENT...once you can do a good assessment, skill will follow. When I have paramedic students, I want to see a good assessment. You can teach a monkey to do skills..


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ResTech_@Dec 8 2005, 01:27 AM
> * I have to disagree with the stethoscope comment.. it is more of the user then it is the scope being used. *


 I cannot agree with you on this. My wife bought me a Littmann Cardiology 3 for my B-day last year. I was not having any problems hearing out of my cheapy but the ease at which I can hear now is amazing.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ResTech_@Dec 8 2005, 01:27 AM
> * I have to disagree with the stethoscope comment.. it is more of the user then it is the scope being used. *


 I cannot agree with you on this. My wife bought me a Littmann Cardiology 3 for my B-day last year. I was not having any problems hearing out of my cheapy but the ease at which I can hear now is amazing.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ResTech_@Dec 8 2005, 01:27 AM
> * I have to disagree with the stethoscope comment.. it is more of the user then it is the scope being used. *


 I dont completely agree with your comment. I had a cheap scope for years and was doing fine with it. My wife bought me a Littmann Cardiology 3 for my B-day and it is amazing the difference in sound.


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome the group Kyle.


----------



## emtd29 (Dec 18, 2005)

You ALL forgot this one:

CARDINAL RULE #1

IS THE SCENE SAFE???


BE AWARE OF YOUR SURROUNDINGS

I cannot stress that enough!

That $100 littman ain't gonna mean snot if you're not able to use it because you're lying in a pool of your own blood after getting assaulted or shot by the pt or some other perpetrator on your scene after walking in on a drug deal gone sour or something.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Cavieat to cardinal rule 1:
If the police are on scene and say the scene is safe, the scene is really not safe, the police are engaged in a battle royale and they want you to come in and be the diversion...or the police are on scene, say the scene is safe, but fail to mention that the scene is now a crime scene, you enter scene and end up the centerpiece of a state police investigation for the enxt 18 hours!


----------



## TripperAdam (Jan 9, 2006)

All of these suggestions are very useful: it's been interesting to read through them [And to read through all sorts of discussions, having just joined this forum].
I've yet to put my WFR skills to use (FR training -- with a Wilderness addition making it 80 hours training); but I pretty much feel ready to be a lay rescuer any time, any place. I think I would feel comfortable. because I've followed what most of you advise: remember the ABCs of it all.

I'm not yet in EMS, not even enrolled to be in any sort of EMT training. Where I live, (Toronto, ON, Canada), the most basic level for EMS is as a "Primary Care Paramedic" which involves ALS protocals -- there are no EMT levels. So I may focus in other things in years ahead, and decide to look into EMS in years to come (and/or hope that volunteer BLS-level services are reintroduced here).


----------



## WLSC2008 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Great Thread*

Everyone,
    I have never seen a thread with some many great and honest tips.  

Great job!

For someone knew to the service I am looking foward to learning more.  

I have checked out other community forums but find this one the easiest and best one out there.

Thanks!


----------



## doc5242 (Sep 23, 2007)

Just remember:

 BLS before ALS

Dont over analyize anything or read into things, just treat what you can see.


take your books and use them as a paperweight, listen to the experence, not the book. 



you'll be fine.


----------



## Leah (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. Just found this and it has been very helpful!


----------



## Medicgirli87 (May 19, 2016)

trauma1534 said:


> Hello, and it is great that you have asked for advice.  I am shift leader at my volunteer squad and I seem to get fresh new emts on my shift.  I am also paid with two agencies and I see alot of fresh emts.  If I may, here are a few tips.
> 
> 1.)  Always admit when you don't know something.  When asked to take a set of vitals and you are unsure of your B/P reading, just say so... don't just make one up to try to impress your partner (they can read through it anyway!)  Plus, I have been doing this for 11 years now, and sometimes I still don't hear a B/P perfectly... it never hurts when you are not sure to get a second opinion.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thank you!


----------



## Leah (May 19, 2016)

Medicgirli87 said:


> Great advice, thank you!


Thank you for the advice. I have just finished school and am testing next week for my nremt....But then I kept thinking about what was  next and starting out in the field. This helped so much.


----------



## EMT Punter (Jun 6, 2016)

Also know where everything on the ambulance is and what it is used for. That way when its time to use something you know where it's at and not searching for it in the middle of a call.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 12, 2016)

Do as many ride outs as you can (and as many clinical hours in the ED) during and before your class. 
Then remember that the way that things are in class and the way they work in the real world is 2 totally different ways of doing things.

Learn to do a good patient assessment, and do it on every patient;  and your spouse, BF, family members, etc.  Do them again and again  and document them.  My Basic class we had to do patient assessment every day on our lab partner, and write a run report on them every day.   Great training.    Also supposed to do 5 run reports on misc. people every week,  not counting patients.  
If you go to church borrow a baby from someone in the congregation;  play with the baby,  entertain the baby  and do a patient assessment on the baby while you are doing so:  yes you really do need to take a pulse on a baby in the upper arm,  and you can really feel it there.    (don't use your stethoscope during church, it tends to freak out the parents).

When you go to work:  do a patient assessment on every patient, especially if you work for an IFT/Private service.  Nothing worse than the crew that takes a patient back to the ECF from Dialysis and doesn't realize that the patient is dead, because they didn't do an assessment on the scene and during the transport (one crew had an hour long transport,  ME figured the patient was dead for at least 3 hours).  Oops

Do a full assessment on every one:  ankle injuries doesn't need a full body Detailed assessment,  but a good idea to check every thing lightly:  that way the ED doctor doesn't find the head injury that you missed when the pt tripped and broke their ankle,  but hit their head as they fell.


----------



## Dennhop (Jun 20, 2016)

As a new EMT and working with a 911 service, from the new side, one thing I've found extremely helpful to me is talk things over with your partner...we run medic/emt trucks, so I have had the good fortune to have some pretty awesome medics to work with.  Be honest with them-if you don't know something, tell them before runs, and talk things over.  Some of the best advice I've gotten is talk to your medic before you catch runs, like a cardiac arrest, for example.  Find out how they like to do things, and learn what they expect from you during runs like that. Even if you talk it over with them multiple times, it'll help:that way when you get on scene, you'll at least have an idea what to expect next.  
Go over the truck, go through all the bags, all the gear. get hands on on every piece of equipment in the bags and truck every shift so you start learning where everything  is.  The added bonus to this is if there's something you're unfamiliar with, when you grab it doing a truck or bag check, it'll jog your memory and you can ask your partner what it's used for and even how to use it. 
I know this has been said before, but don't ever fake vitals...if you can't get a bp, try it one more time if you have the time. if you still can't get it, tell your partner you cant get it and let them do it.  The only thing you have coming into this field is your integrity...if you lose that right off the bat, you're screwed.  

I'm not an experienced EMT.  I haven't been doing this long at all, and everyone else whose posted before me has way more experience than I do, but coming from the new guy perspective, these are a few things I've found that have helped me as I'm starting out in this field.

Being prior military, one thing I carried over from my military experience starting out is the phrase "slow is smooth, smooth is fast".  Don't rush things.  Take a breath.  Take a few seconds to slow yourself down and think about what your doing.  As long as you get it right, they may be getting on your case to hurry up a bit, but a good partner isn't going to begrudge you the few extra seconds it takes you to calm down and get your **** together.  It's a lot better that way than rushing around in a panic trying to hurry up and do stuff, then screwing it up and having to either do it again or have them do it themselves because you can't.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't stop learning! Some people prefer to learn skills they use for their service. Some prefer to learn about the history of their Fire Company or their Station. Some prefer to go to college or medic school. Some prefer to get the "alphabet soup" of add-on certifications. Whatever it is for you, hopefully you choose to do a little of everything, and a lot in the area you enjoy. The best in EMS are always learning! One of my bosses is in his 70's and has been a medic for almost 50 years. I still see him taking classes like the rest of us. He's wise enough to know that there's always something new to learn.


----------



## kev54 (Jun 22, 2016)

I made sure to look and did not see it. I got told once we have two ears and a mouth and one should do twice as much listening rather than twice as much talking.


----------



## Jacob Horrell (Jun 22, 2016)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 1st post.
> I'm in the second have of EMT-Basic school in Santa Clara County, California. I was wondering what tips you experienced EMTs and Paramedics have for students or fresh out of school EMT-B's.
> ...


My advising officer always emphasizes the importance of a proper and thorough pt eval.


----------

